
Ask HN: What happened to tensorflow lite? - zitterbewegung
They announced it at Google I&#x2F;O in May See : https:&#x2F;&#x2F;techcrunch.com&#x2F;2017&#x2F;05&#x2F;17&#x2F;googles-tensorflow-lite-brings-machine-learning-to-android-devices&#x2F;<p>I can&#x27;t find another announcement is this vaporware?
======
j_s
I asked on the following discussion:

Pixel Visual Core: Google’s first custom-designed co-processor |
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15495907](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15495907)
(Oct 2017, 89+ comments)

>londons_explore: _It became tensorflow slim:_
[https://github.com/tensorflow/tensorflow/tree/master/tensorf...](https://github.com/tensorflow/tensorflow/tree/master/tensorflow/contrib/slim)

